

Common Linux Misconceptions - MattRyanLG
http://www.lockergnome.com/news/2012/06/20/5-linux-misconceptions/

======
Scribblepinch
Good read! My experience with Linux is very limited, but I wouldn't mind
tinkering around with it if I could set up a safety machine (i.e. not the one
I use for work) to make sure I could manage.

